# New ratty PICTURES!!!!! :D



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi all I have managed to sort out some pics. Took them last night but wouldn't transfer to comp!

Anyways...enjoy!!!

The first four of of my little argente one...who is a little calmer than my black bershire and so more photographable lol!

















Look how tiny in comparison to big Diego...and Diego is the smallest of my three boig boys lol!!

















Now my own little black berkshire!! I have been very jealous of others'...well now I have my own stunner!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

And some more!! First two are of my little black one again!









with Diego who was very careful but interested!









Here's Chico who became quite cuddly last night...think it may have been jealousy...they don't like the cam that why shot isnt brill.









And Diego getting very excited after I stroked him. Seriously thats all it takes!! :lol:









Milo is still fine but hates the camera so I just don't push it with him lol!

I, once again, need to think of names!  I would appreciate any help. I just don't know where to start. I didn't name Diego, Milo and Chico....is there any connection between the three names that I am unaware of...except them ending in "o"? xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

awwwwwww how cute and small!

are they all living together yet?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

blade100 said:


> awwwwwww how cute and small!
> 
> are they all living together yet?


No not yet...the babies are in a Cambridge cage as I am getting a Jenny soon. Then they will all go in there together! xx


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

awww so cute, look like my little ratty boys...except they are getting huge now! They grow so fast


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

nattymariax said:


> awww so cute, look like my little ratty boys...except they are getting huge now! They grow so fast


Awww how long does it take to get to adult size? xx


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Awww how long does it take to get to adult size? xx


I think it's about 7 - 9 months....my ratty boys are already getting huge though and they are only 9 weeks! x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

nattymariax said:


> I think it's about 7 - 9 months....my ratty boys are already getting huge though and they are only 9 weeks! x


awww my little un are only 6 weeks...so i only have 3 weeks of teeny tininess?? xx


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

niki87 said:


> awww my little un are only 6 weeks...so i only have 3 weeks of teeny tininess?? xx


well my boys are still tiny at 9 weeks they are just so much bigger than when we first got them...so I think you will have teeny rattys for a bit longer Baxter the runt still hasn't grown much bless him! Don't think he realises he is teeny either and tries to savage the other two


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

nattymariax said:


> well my boys are still tiny at 9 weeks they are just so much bigger than when we first got them...so I think you will have teeny rattys for a bit longer Baxter the runt still hasn't grown much bless him! Don't think he realises he is teeny either and tries to savage the other two


Awww thats well cute. yeah the smallest of my three big boys is the boss lol!! xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

u wait,when i had my rats remy was a runt.we often joked we'd been sold a mouse as he was so much smaller than his brother.

then all of a sudden a growth spurt and he weighed in at 20 months old being 1.2kg  
he was my big baby.closley followed by his brother at 800g.

yeh they usually are fully grown at around 9 months old,but that does not stop the girth spreading :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

blade100 said:


> u wait,when i had my rats remy was a runt.we often joked we'd been sold a mouse as he was so much smaller than his brother.
> 
> then all of a sudden a growth spurt and he weighed in at 20 months old being 1.2kg
> he was my big baby.closley followed by his brother at 800g.
> ...


Haha thats well funny!!! Haven't actaully weighed mine...might try later lol...though I only have argos value scales lol!! xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Mwahahahaha Im coming to steal your ratties soon, bringing my big rat stealing bag. Its your own fault Niki if you will post piccies of gorgeous ratties what more can you expect:lol:.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Mwahahahaha Im coming to steal your ratties soon, bringing my big rat stealing bag. Its your own fault Niki if you will post piccies of gorgeous ratties what more can you expect:lol:.


Haha the evil rat snatcher is coming people....help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Haha the evil rat snatcher is coming people....help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


Have you counted them since I left? You might notice the lighter baby isnt moving and looks strangely like a toy mwahahahaha its the old ratty/teddy switcheroo fools them every time :lol:


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Lovely rats, however your `Argente` is Agouti :thumbup:

Argente Cream is technically Chinchillated Silver Fawn, and quite ginger!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Have you counted them since I left? You might notice the lighter baby isnt moving and looks strangely like a toy mwahahahaha its the old ratty/teddy switcheroo fools them every time :lol:


Hehe I have!!! Thank you so much for the cage...pics coming!! Awww your kids are so lovely!!!



spoiled_rat said:


> Lovely rats, however your `Argente` is Agouti :thumbup:
> 
> Argente Cream is technically Chinchillated Silver Fawn, and quite ginger!


*hides head in shame* argh!!!!! I thought that sounded wrong!!! Awww well thanks for correcting me lol...am such a dumbass!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Straight into a very homemade hammock...absolutely adorable!!!

















And the fantastic cage the TDM and her two adorable children bought up for me!!! Never made hammocks before!









Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!

ps sorry pics are on their side!!!! xx


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Have you counted them since I left? You might notice the lighter baby isnt moving and looks strangely like a toy mwahahahaha its the old ratty/teddy switcheroo fools them every time :lol:


Omg tell me you didnt take your huge stealing bag again.....


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

gr33neyes said:


> Omg tell me you didnt take your huge stealing bag again.....


Forgot the stealing bag so I had to go for one of the little ones and popped it in my pocket.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Forgot the stealing bag so I had to go for one of the little ones and popped it in my pocket.


Ignore previous post....its true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Btw names ideas? The others are Milo, Chico and Diego...is there any connection between these names except the "o" ending? xx


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

She brings the kids along to act as a distraction Niki....ive been looking high and low for my kittens since she left my house :confused1:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Romeo, Orlando? oh Niki do ya wanna buy a kitten :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK just seen this....so adorable....he's cuddling up!!









However I was worried about TDM's threat of the baby snatching lol! Cos one wasn't there. He's now on his own at the bottom in the igloo...on his own...on his own   

Feel awful cos they were cuddled up properly the last couple of nights  xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

gr33neyes said:


> She brings the kids along to act as a distraction Niki....ive been looking high and low for my kittens since she left my house :confused1:


I will inform you if I receive any suspicious offers of kittens!!



thedogsmother said:


> Romeo, Orlando? oh Niki do ya wanna buy a kitten :lol:


Good name....(*whispers* how much??)


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww actually Milo keeps going into the igloo for him! Bless him!! xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are all Adorable! but i particularly Love Diego


nice TDM the cage is brilliant x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> they are all Adorable! but i particularly Love Diego
> 
> nice TDM the cage is brilliant x


He is so lovely!!! Just very exciteable at the mo lol!

Cage is brill...so much better than the thing they were in before!! xx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

They are gorgeous. Do you have a theme for names or do you just want them to end in o like the others?

Oreo...


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

oh i love that last pic soooooooooooo cute.

are u putting in some ferplast shelves in the cage?
u can get them from here
Rat Cages : Ferplast Corner Shelf - SPECIAL EDITION RED Fits all wire cages : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

in my old jenny i had 2 of the grey ones a ladder,about 5 hammocks and a corner one,a hidey pouch,litter tray and savic circus house.

oh and a parrot ladder toy thingy.


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

I am so glad they have settled in ok, they look soooo cute all cuddled up together in their hammock xx I love the photo of the babies giving Milo ( I think the grey one is Milo isnt it?) a hug :001_wub: they are very affectionate babies xx


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

They are gorgous


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

How did I miss this thread, I can usually smell a rat from 1000 miles away


niki87 said:


> Btw names ideas? The others are Milo, Chico and Diego...is there any connection between these names except the "o" ending? xx


Romero (after George Romero)
Rollo
Groucho, Harpo, Gummo or Zeppo (you have a Chico so you go with a Marx Bros theme)
Mercutio, Malvolio (Shakespeare)
Roccoco, Rondo, Capriccio (musical terms)
Io (moon of the planet Jupiter)
Milo
Leo
Hugo
Antonio
Vito
Santiago
Otto
Cosmo
Anto
the last lot came up when I googled baby names ending in 'o'


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Aw Nikki your Ratties are all gawg.. I like the name Hugo and Allonzo lol

And that last pic is so cute..lol


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

forgotten~myth said:


> They are gorgeous. Do you have a theme for names or do you just want them to end in o like the others?
> 
> Oreo...


No theme really...oreo is good for the black one cos he has a white stripe on his belly!!!



blade100 said:


> oh i love that last pic soooooooooooo cute.
> 
> are u putting in some ferplast shelves in the cage?
> u can get them from here
> ...


Oh WOW!!!! You fitted all that in!!! Go you!!! Yeah gonna look into shelves/toys etc now...thanks for the links and the ideas!!!



Daisymoo said:


> I am so glad they have settled in ok, they look soooo cute all cuddled up together in their hammock xx I love the photo of the babies giving Milo ( I think the grey one is Milo isnt it?) a hug :001_wub: they are very affectionate babies xx


Yes it is Milo...he is the least cuddly for me...but was the one who kept checking up on the little agouti(!!!  ) one and when I put the agouti one up in the hammock he was the one grooming him. So sweet!!! And yeah they are very affectionate!!



reggie-ronnie said:


> They are gorgous


Thanks!!! They really are!!



simplysardonic said:


> How did I miss this thread, I can usually smell a rat from 1000 miles away
> 
> Romero (after George Romero)
> Rollo
> ...


Oh thanks for reserching that!....I never thought to look in that lol!! I like Otto actually!!



momentofmadness said:


> Aw Nikki your Ratties are all gawg.. I like the name Hugo and Allonzo lol
> 
> And that last pic is so cute..lol


Awww thanks!! I know they looked so sweet cuddled up....resting his teeny tiny front paw on him!! Wow I am now stuck for names!!!

Wow thanks guys!! xx


----------

